# Billy the Kid's revolver



## wyogoob

I'm fondling guns this morning, getting ready to go out in the cold and work on my daughter's busted underground water line..brrr

A .41 Colt Thunderer revolver, serial number 11922, was one of Billy the Kid's guns. When he died on July 13, 1881 his mexican girlfriend Celsa sent this gun to her parents in Mexico.

My .41 Colt Thunderer is serial number 70659. It was manufactured in 1888 and I don't have a Mexican girlfriend.


----------



## Bax*

wyogoob said:


> I don't have a Mexican girlfriend.


Yet..... :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen

wyogoob said:


> I'm fondling guns this morning, getting ready to go out in the cold and work on my daughter's busted underground water line..brrr
> 
> A .41 Colt Thunderer revolver, serial number 11922, was one of Billy the Kid's guns. When he died on July 13, 1881 his mexican girlfriend Celsa sent this gun to her parents in Mexico.
> 
> My .41 Colt Thunderer is serial number 70659. It was manufactured in 1888 and I don't have a Mexican girlfriend.


I do . Send it to me.


----------



## longbow

Neat gun. I love that old stuff.


----------



## NHS

I'll be your mexican girlfriend if you will send that gun to me.


----------



## Al Hansen

NHS said:


> I'll be your mexican girlfriend if you will send that gun to me.


 -_O- :rotfl:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

NHS said:


> I'll be your mexican girlfriend if you will send that gun to me.


It's not quite as nice, but I have a similar firearm. :?:


----------



## NHS

Treehugnhuntr said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be your mexican girlfriend if you will send that gun to me.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not quite as nice, but I have a similar firearm. :?:
Click to expand...

 -~|- Voy a ser tu novia mexicana también.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

NHS said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NHS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be your mexican girlfriend if you will send that gun to me.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not quite as nice, but I have a similar firearm. :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -~|- Voy a ser tu novia mexicana también.
Click to expand...

Woohoo!!!


----------



## wyogoob

:shock:


----------



## wyogoob

Al Hansen said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fondling guns this morning, getting ready to go out in the cold and work on my daughter's busted underground water line..brrr
> 
> A .41 Colt Thunderer revolver, serial number 11922, was one of Billy the Kid's guns. When he died on July 13, 1881 his mexican girlfriend Celsa sent this gun to her parents in Mexico.
> 
> My .41 Colt Thunderer is serial number 70659. It was manufactured in 1888 and I don't have a Mexican girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do . Send it to me.
Click to expand...

OK. Do you need ammo?


----------



## Bo0YaA

That right there is just plain COOL!!


----------



## flyfisher117

wyogoob said:


> :shock:


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## wyogoob

The grips are replacements. The original grips had that neato Colt stallion on them. I broke one of the other grips....about 1965. I can still hear my dad cussing, yelling, something about hammers, fence pliers, and fence staples.

I've been looking for OEM replacement grips forever and have given up. I'm gonna order after-market grips today. They'll be fine. I don't work on fences anymore. :roll:


----------



## lehi

"50 Central Fire Cartridges"

haha, central fire.


----------



## Huntoholic

What a nice piece of history. Give it a rub for the rest of us. :shock:


----------



## wyogoob

Huntoholic said:


> What a nice piece of history. Give it a rub for the rest of us. :shock:


Rub, rub.

A family heirloom, the piece belonged to my Grandfather's uncle. He was a security man on the Rock Island Railroad, 1890s to 1910s.


----------



## longbow

wyogoob said:


> A family heirloom, the piece belonged to my Grandfather's uncle. He was a security man on the Rock Island Railroad, 1890s to 1910s.


Now that's cool!! You have a gun that you know the leneage of AND it's been in your own family the whole time.


----------



## andersonix

wyogoob said:


> I'm fondling guns this morning, getting ready to go out in the cold and work on my daughter's busted underground water line..brrr
> 
> A .41 Colt Thunderer revolver, serial number 11922, was one of Billy the Kid's guns. When he died on July 13, 1881 his mexican girlfriend Celsa sent this gun to her parents in Mexico.
> 
> My .41 Colt Thunderer is serial number 70659. It was manufactured in 1888 and I don't have a Mexican girlfriend.


Surely you'll have a mexican girlfriend now because of that gun. :lol:


----------



## wyogoob

I'm bumping this thread for BPturkeys. 

.


----------



## BPturkeys

wyogoob said:


> The grips are replacements. The original grips had that neato Colt stallion on them. I broke one of the other grips....about 1965. I can still hear my dad cussing, yelling, something about hammers, fence pliers, and fence staples.
> 
> I've been looking for OEM replacement grips forever and have given up. I'm gonna order after-market grips today. They'll be fine. I don't work on fences anymore. :roll:


Here you go Goob

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Co...029?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2349dc9c2d


----------



## wyogoob

BPturkeys said:


> Here you go Goob
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Co...029?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2349dc9c2d


Thanks BP. Dangit, I put $60 reproduction grips on.

.


----------

